# Interpreting goat behavior and communication.



## CrockettsLastStand (Apr 1, 2010)

Is there an online reference for interpreting goat behavior and communication?

We all know that a dog wagging its tail means it's happy, but what about goats wagging tails?

What about stomping its front hoof? Is he upset or something else?

What about kicking his own butt with his rear leg?

Shaking head back and forth?

and other things too.

I want to know my goats better and understand what they're trying to tell me, or if something's bothering them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stomping their feet usually means theres a bug on them...goats will wiggle their tails when they know you have something they want, never seen one kick it's own butt...mine will scratch their bellies, ears, shoulders and front legs with a rear hoof.
Shaking their heads ....hmmm....mine will do this upon rising as well as when theres a fly buzzing around.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

If I am slow with Ben's bottle, he hits me with his front leg. It means: "Hey, mom? Mom? Mama? Mommy? MOM!" (tap leg, I look down "What?") "Can I have that?" (tail wag) cause he's being cute.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Tail wagging can be like Liz said... they want something...I do find.. they wag their tails.... when you are petting or scratching them..... could mean joy ..... :greengrin: 
They also wag tails.... if in season to...

Stomping front hoof...yep... I agree... they may have a bug bugging them....

Kicking butt...hmmm... :scratch: never seen that.... :shrug: 


Shaking head back and forth....could be bugs buzzing around them or ear mites....


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Mine stomp for ginger snap cookies so it makes it easy to give them their herbal dewormer as I put a little ginger in it and they love the stuff.


----------

